# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  15 Temmuz Dille Anlatılırmı

## ORHAN AFACAN

15 Temmuz dille anlatılır mı.?
Olanlar hayalle canlatılır mı.?
İmansız bir güçle atlatılır mı?
İmanım cesaret,bana kalkanım.
Adaktır vatana canım,alkanım.
**
Yirmi adet namlu ucunda Ömer.
Ateşli silahlar kanında söner.
Canın la darbeyi tarihe gömer.
İmanım cesaret,bana kalkanım.
Adaktır vatana canım,alkanım.
**
Yarım gece sürdü bir asırları.
Ezildi,çiğnendi kalp nasırları.
Değiştiremezler bu sınırları.
İmanım cesaret,bana kalkanım.
Adaktır vatana canım,alkanım.
**
Unutmaz insanlık 15 Temmuzu.
Ettirmedik işgal biz yurdumuzu.
Vatan Sevdasıdır zafer ruzumu
İmanım cesaret,bana kalkanım.
Adaktır vatana canım,alkanım.

ORHAN AFACAN
28.08.2016-İZMİR

----------

